# Replace An Allure Flooring Plank



## galapas (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there a way to replace a plank of Allure flooring? My son's bed had a broken wheel on it and it rubbed right through the top layer of the plank leaving some ugly black spots. The plank has one end against a wall but the other three sides are attached to other planks.

Thanks.


----------



## JCW355 (Sep 16, 2010)

Cut 1" in around the three sides NOT cutting thru both layers, top layer only. Get a heat gun and heat it up and remove piece. You should have a 1" lip on the bottom layer sticking out for you to install replacement plank on. Take your replacement plank and remove a 1 1/16" piece around the three edges on the bottom side NOT cutting thru the top layer. You should now have a 1 1/16" lip on your replacement plack that will sit on the 1" lip you made from your old plank. Glue it with super glue or or powertape. This is the method I was taught from Konecto for plank/tile replacement. I hope I explained it so you could understand.


----------



## AskMrJay (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey there galapas,

Mr. Jay with The Home Depot here. Just to build on the advice that JCW355 gave you, I got a hold of the manufacturer and got their take on the removal process as well:



Allure Removal said:


> If you need to replace a plank of allure, use either a hair dryer or paint gun to heat up the outside of the damaged plank along the GripStrip edge. Hold the hair dryer or paint gun approx. 4” above the plank. This will soften the adhesive enough for you to then make an incision with your utility knife along the seam cutting through both the “over lip” and “under lip” GripStrip. Do this on all four sides. MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A VERY SHARP BLADE IN YOUR UTILITY KNIFE!! [Cut a slot in the center of the tile to be removed. Then using a flat head screw driver or putty knife, pry up the damaged plank.] If the edges of plank that is removed do not cut out cleanly, you may need to go back with your SHARP utility knife and with a straight edge “clean up” the edges so that perfect rectangle is left with no GripStrips remaining from the adjoining planks—just a perfect rectangle remains. When installing the replacement plank, first cut off the “under lip” GripStrip from one side and simply “attach it” to the overlip on the opposite side. Do this for both the long and short sides. It may require a few tries to get this just right, as again the result must be a perfectly rectangular plank — no GripStrips remaining. The final step is to place a few small pieces of double sided alluretape on the back of the replacement plank that you have just built, remove the tape line and just drop into position.


You can also opt to use a glue however for the the new lay, as JCW suggested. Make sure that whatever you pick up bonds well with vinyl however.

Hopefully you can use the info we've both given you to get it taken care of


----------



## jricharc (Sep 24, 2010)

When I installed Allure in my basement I used it on my stairwell landing and glued the planks down with some Liquid Nails Heavy Duty adhesive and it's holding very tight.


----------

